# 15 Euro for golf if on the scratch



## dodo (28 Oct 2009)

You can get out for 15 Euro if a pensioner or if you are on the scratch in Grange Castle golf course normally 23 Euro, it is a nice course aswell.


----------



## Billo (28 Oct 2009)

Robbery.....

Beaverstown Donabate for over 50's before 10 a.m. is €10 or $20 otherwise.


----------



## dodo (28 Oct 2009)

15 Euro anytime seems a good price to me, hopefully some people will think it is a good price aswell.


----------



## BONDGIRL (3 Nov 2009)

dodo said:


> You can get out for 15 Euro if a pensioner or if you are on the scratch in Grange Castle golf course normally 23 Euro, it is a nice course aswell.



I agree, I like this course!


----------



## kiwifruit (3 Nov 2009)

You can play in Stackstown every Wednesday between 8am and 1pm in a open comp for 15 quid and thats including a breakfast sandwich plus tea/coffee. Have to have handicap but great offer as you can see.prizes on offer also.


----------

